# MF362 parts help needed.



## Ghost07 (3 mo ago)

I am repairing a MF362 that had a tree fall on it while I was driving. I am having a problem finding some parts. The toughest has been the left fender. It is a flat top fender with the headlight mounted on the top front. The only thing I have found is, I believe, a MF390 fender supposedly part # 25019M94. See attached photo. I also need a headlight which I can’t find anything on. Finally the muffler I find is part # 3772138M1 but it has a straight pipe exhaust outlet. The muffler on the tractor is a curved outlet and appears very similar to a 523394M91. I really need to know if the fender I found is correct or where I might find a correct one. Also what are the corrrect part numbers and sources for the headlight and muffler.Can anyone help me out


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Ghost, welcome to the forum.

Attached below are two 362's listed in salvage which should be a good source of parts.



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/massey-ferguson/362/farm-equipment


----------

